# Blue Tiger Shrimp



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I wasn't a fan of shrimp until I happened upon this amazing breeder that had all these different types and colors. My favorite by far was the Blue Tiger Shrimp with Orange Eyes. 
I have a 2.6 gallon tank with one female betta. Would one shrimp be overstocking? 
The aqadvisor says: 

Recommended temperature range: 75.2 - 80.6 F. I have a 25w heater/water stays at a constant 76-77
Recommended pH range: 6.5 - 7.5. My pH is 7.1
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 6 dH. My hardness is almost 6 

You have plenty of aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is *134%*.
Recommended water change schedule: *16%* per week. I will change the water more than that of course. 
*Your aquarium stocking level is 100%*


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

No one shrimp will not hurt you bio load at all. 

I kept Tiger shrimp, CRS, and cherry shrimp. I bred them too. I will say this shrimp are not easy to keep. The water has to be just right or they can have moulting issues and die. That is what I had happen. You need your water gH 3-5, kH 2, TDS 150-200. To get mine to breed I was buying RO water and adding stuff to the tank. It's a pain keeping shirmp. yes it was fun for a year but I am over shrimp. 

Blue tigers are not cheap your betta will harass the shrimp . I still have a few shrimp in my tank with my betta and he will nip at them and chase them. They will stress the shrimp out and can cause death. 

SO I say NO don't do it. Blue tiger shrimp are not worth losing besides you need to get more then one. You could try cherry shrimp they are hardy and cheap.

I had normal Tiger shrimp I could not afford the blues. the normals are so cool they come in all kinds of shades. 

Here is a female of mine. She was a super tiger. She has eggs in this photo.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed reply it really helped. 
I won't be adding one to the tank then because I don't want the shrimp to get stressed or killed. 
But if I buy another tank to keep the shrimp alone, is it hard to keep the water just right? I won't be breeding or anything, just for the purpose of keeping some. Also, is it cruel to keep just one? Or do they like company?


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

And she is so cute! I feel like my new obsession is going to be shrimp instead of betta fish...


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

ismintis said:


> And she is so cute! I feel like my new obsession is going to be shrimp instead of betta fish...


YUP Thats what happens I was all about shrimp for a year or 2. I bought a 20 Gal Long and only kept shrimp in it. 

Lots of filtration is good for shirmp they are more sensitive then fish. The water hardness really effects them. They need gH 3-5 and a KH or 0-2. when you start to mess with the KH you can Crash your ph. Shrimp also like a lower ph. ph of 5-6 for tigers and CRS. Cherry shrimp are more forgiving. 

Substrate is important for shrimp and RO water is what most breeder use. You say you don't care about breeding but if your shrimp are breeding it means they are happy and healthy if they are not breeding you have problems thats what I learned. 

Also they like Cool water 70-75F. People get chillers for their shrimp tanks. I learned so much on plantedtankforum There are some big time shrimp nerds on their.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

That's so funny, I am stalking many threads on the plantedtankforum for ideas and info on them. 
I will research a bunch before I buy some and have them all die on me...I think I might have to put aside money for a shrimp tank in the future. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

ismintis said:


> That's so funny, I am stalking many threads on the plantedtankforum for ideas and info on them.
> I will research a bunch before I buy some and have them all die on me...I think I might have to put aside money for a shrimp tank in the future.
> Thank you so much!


Yeah do your research and you will have a great time keeping shrimp they are very entertaining.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I found this website that was very blunt about what you need _exactly._ So I shall wait ATM and see if I'm up for the challenge of keeping such high maintenance creatures. 
http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/pages/Shrimp-Care.html


----------

